# Radius arm knocking



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well after I did my trans fluid change last week, I was driving my 8N around a bit. As I am driving down the drive, I hear a knocking.  I thought, I must of messed up the trans, or the motor wile doing the fluid changes. So I slow down, and the knocking stops. Well I look down, and where the right side radius arm attaches to the tractor, it is real loose. The arm is moving around a lot in the block it mounts to. Should there be a bushing there? If not do I just need to replace those blocks it mounts to? Kinda strange, becouse the left side is tight as could be. Thanls for any help.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I just dug out my old FO-4 manual[BTW if you have an N you HAVE to get one of these!!] and it shows nothing about this mounting point. Are they normal to wear out?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Paul, the trick is to remove the rod and place a penny in there..Tighten it up and the penny will bend to conform with the seat..DONOT put any type of grease in there as it will attract dirt and grit..


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ken,

That is a GREAT idea. Kinda make your own copper bushing. I was checking it out yesterday, and its REAL sloppy. I can grab ahold of it, and just knock it around in there. It DOES look like it has been greesed before. Probably the ONLY place the PO oiled. If the rain stops today I will give it a shot.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well got around to giving it a shot. Worked great!! I figure if I ever get around to splitting the tractor, or ever run out of stuff to buy for it, I may replace the parts, but for now, it works GREAT


----------



## Aaron357 (Oct 31, 2004)

I know this is kinda late. For anyone else that does this, use a penny dated 1981 or earlier. In 1982 the US Mint started making pennies out of zinc and just copper plating them. They are 99.2% zinc and 0.2% copper. Prior to 1982 they were composed of 95% copper and 5% tin. 

I doubt the zinc penny will cause any problems, but I think what everyone is after with this fix is the soft composition of the copper.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I got to say, when I tore the tractor down the other day, that penny looked pretty funny. 

If anyone is thinking of this quick fix, it worked great. Realy tightened it up, and apon teardown, everything in there looks good. I will replace the parts when I put it back together, but at the time, it worked AWSOME. Thanks agean Ken!!


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2004)

Did they change the penny composition so that they wouldn't work as fuses?

I will have to remember the penny trick. Although hope no Fed reads this since defacing currancy is against the law.

You are supposed to turn the radio up when you hear noises like that! A friend did that with his old pick up truck, and the front wheel fell off.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

It is only a crime if you try to pass it off afterwords as far as I know.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Ingersoll444 said:


> I got to say, when I tore the tractor down the other day, that penny looked pretty funny.
> 
> If anyone is thinking of this quick fix, it worked great. Realy tightened it up, and apon teardown, everything in there looks good. I will replace the parts when I put it back together, but at the time, it worked AWSOME. Thanks agean Ken!!


Still got the penny there??


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

LOL yup, its still there!!!


----------

